# Renting and Riding in Ireland



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey, were headed to Ireland in March and looking to meet up with some locals to ride. Hopefully someone can share in the local welath for renting bikes and some good trails. The techier the better, or just a nice cruise through the local favorites.


----------



## mark_b (Mar 15, 2008)

Don't waste your time on ireland the riding and weather is terrible seriously choose another country


----------



## derailljammedinspokes (Nov 21, 2009)

I had a great time and did some great mountian biking in Ireland outside Dublin, 
Wiclow/Dubln mountains are great: Djouce woods, & 3 rock are the ones I did, fantastic! dont believe the negative crap there is good mountian biking in Ireland!


----------

